# Best place to stay, snorkel and shop in Maui



## mianmike (Jul 18, 2010)

We recently stayed on Oahu (Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk) for two weeks (with a two day side trip to Hilo). 

We loved snorkeling the North Shore . . . it was our first time snorkeling.  Swimming amongst the corral, the fish, and the turtles was awesome.  We are now hooked.   We also enjoyed browsing the local Hawaiian shops.  The variety of food and restaurants was fun. 

Now we want to try another island.

We are looking for a location in Maui where in close proximity we can shop, snorkel, explore local attractions and eat at fun restaurants.

Is there any place that meets the above criteria?  Within walking distance or decent public transportation?


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

We tend to stay on Ka'anapali Beach.  It's a popular area with plenty of restaurants within walking distance.  There is some great snorkeling just a walk away at Black Rock.  We didn't snorkel in Oahu, but these are our pictures if you want to compare: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7817147@N02/sets/72157601759507577/.

Lahaina is close by with plenty of good restaurants and shops.  We rent a car so I can't comment on the public transportation to there from Ka'anapali, but I am sure someone of this board will be able to help you out.

Enjoy your trip!  We've already started planning our 2012 trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree - Ka'anapali Beach and nearby Lahaina Town.

There is nothing like Honolulu on the other islands (thank Gawd!  )  (The population of Oahu is larger than all the other islands put together) but Ka'anapali Beach is a resort area (not town) on Maui that should meet your needs.  It even has a small, on the beach, shopping center - Whaler's Village.

Ka'anapali Beach-






Funky little Lahaina Town is only 4 miles away (you'll need a car) and it has lots of stores and restaurants along a historic board walk mainstreet.

Lahaina -


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Great pictures Denise!  Makes me feel like I am right back there.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

*Kihei also has a lot to offer*

Kihei is not nearly as new and upscale as Ka'anapali. The stores are more what locals need rather than resort shopping. So there are Safeways, Walgreens, etc. There are lots of restaurants and they have a tendency to be less expensive and more casual than Ka'anapali.

Kihei is easier to trade into if you are using RCI. The resorts have a tendency to not be air conditioned if that is important to you.

Still, it is comfortable and laid-back. Depends on your style.

elaine


----------



## mianmike (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Ka'anapali  it is!  Time to start the research and planning . . . my second favorite part of vacationing.

Thanks for the snorkel photos BonBiniGirl.  I love photos; pictures really do tell a thousand words.  Your underwater photos are great and the snorkeling looks to be very good.  The water seems very clear.  I can’t wait to explore the area.  Hope we see some sea turtles.

Denise, the aerial photo of the Ka'anapali Beach is very helpful . . . puts things in perspective.  The area looks very pretty and most everything we want seems to be in close proximity.  Also, the photo of Lahaina is excellent.  It looks to be right up our alley.  While on Oahu, I fell in love with the banyan tree and I can’t wait to see Lahaina’s famous tree.

We know Maui is quite a bit slower than Waikiki.  Slower could be better and we look forward to the experience.  If we like the slower pace, we’ll slow it down some more and plan the next trip to Kauai.:whoopie:


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 19, 2010)

I enjoyed the snorkle pics and other pictures as  well.  Thanks for sharing.  Dreaming of our trip coming soon.


----------



## Palguy (Jul 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I agree - Ka'anapali Beach and nearby Lahaina Town.
> 
> There is nothing like Honolulu on the other islands (thank Gawd!  )  (The population of Oahu is larger than all the other islands put together) but Ka'anapali Beach is a resort area (not town) on Maui that should meet your needs.  It even has a small, on the beach, shopping center - Whaler's Village.
> 
> ...



What happened to those poor peoples legs!!!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2010)

Palguy said:


> What happened to those poor peoples legs!!!



That's hilarious! Good catch. I didn't notice the first time I read this thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2010)

Palguy said:


> What happened to those poor peoples legs!!!



Shark attack!  :rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 19, 2010)

That's, Peg Leg,  the guy that strayed off the lava path way on the Big Island and fell through.  :hysterical: 

Sterling


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 19, 2010)

We love staying in Kaanapali.  Napili would be nice as well.  Kahana has a very crowded and impersonal feel in my opinion, Kihei feels more like a residential neighborhood.

Snorkeling is nice near Kapalua and Napili.  Also consider taking a trip out to Molokini crater.

And - don't leave the island without a meal or two at Mama's Fish House


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 20, 2010)

*Need  a car -- not necessarily*



DeniseM said:


> I agree - Ka'anapali Beach and nearby Lahaina Town.
> 
> There is nothing like Honolulu on the other islands (thank Gawd!  )  (The population of Oahu is larger than all the other islands put together) but Ka'anapali Beach is a resort area (not town) on Maui that should meet your needs.  It even has a small, on the beach, shopping center - Whaler's Village.
> 
> ...



DeniseM:  There is a trolley that runs from Whaler Village to Lahaina for $1.00/pp.  It runs every hour.  So if one arrived at Maui airport and took an airport shuttle to one of the Kaanapali hotels or timeshare like The Whaler to stay -- they could possibly do without a car.  We wouldn't advise being without a car though -- too many beautiful parts of the island to miss!!!


----------



## chester1122 (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Maui is a great island.  Your choice might depend on the time of year that you go as well.  From our experience the south part of the island has the most consistent weather. 

We tend to enjoy the beaches down the Wailea way and have stayed at the Maui Lea a few times and just recently bought there.  You can walk out the door and walk for over an hour along the Wailea beaches which are fantastic. Or you can walk toward Kihie and enjoy the Kamole beaches there. Snorkelling is fantasic along this stretch of beach and you could go to the fish bowel past big beach.

We normally take 2 days and go north toward Kapalua for hiking and to Lahina and surrounding area.

As well, I think renting a car in Maui is a good way to go.  There are numerous places to explore that you wouldn't want to miss.


----------



## janna1 (Jul 20, 2010)

We love Maui. We have been there 4 times and are heading again in a week.
Although many people found other good snorkeling places in other islands. But we have the best experience in Maui, maybe because of the easy access from shore. We found this website is very handy. http://adigitaldreamer.com/snorkel/maps.htm  We had our best time on Honolua Bay and Ahi Hi Bay (I guess that was the place we had been but we weren't able to find it again when we revisit the island couple years later), but finding the place is a little bit tricky. 

Plan, and enjoy your trip. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 21, 2010)

I think Ka'anapali is a great choice.

As far as lodging goes, I'm a big proponent of villas.  Having your own kitchen, washer/dryer and separate sleeping areas is soooo much nicer than being relegated to a small hotel room.

Tug has many TSs rental ads.   Renting from an owner is usually far cheaper than renting from a management agency.  I've also used VRBO in the past to rent a privately owned condo direct from the owner, and wouldn't hesitate recommending this route as well. 

I'd highly recommend the major hotel TSs as they are a nice hybrid of a hotel and condo community.  For instance, most have great pools, shuttles, poolside service, spas, and serviceable restaurants of a hotel combined with the extra space that you'd find in a condo. Marriott Ocean Club towers are right in the middle of the "action" of Ka'anapali Beach.  If you have teenagers, this is the place to be. Ka'anapali has a nice energy to it -- vibrant without being urban.  If you like less action and more quiet, I recommend the place I own, which is the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas.  South villas are nice, and the pool with the slide tends to attract a lot of young kids. If you have older or no children, then opt for the North, which has a more sophisticated feel to it. 

The snorkeling in front of the Westin Villas is very good. Starwood also offers a complimentary shuttle that will take you to the sister hotels in Kaanapali Beach, and another that makes the circuit between Lahaina (the town with lots of shopping, restaurants, and a marina from which a lot of water activities originate) and the Starwood properties.  Having a shuttle is great if you want to get not have to look for/pay for a parking space and/or worrying about a designated driver.  

Another non-TS that I'd recommend is Honua Kai, which is a brand new condo complex to the north of the Westin Villas.  Duke's Restaurant is on property.  These units are very nice, with great lanais.  Many of the rental rates on VRBO are very reasonable IMO, probably because owners bought at the top of the market and are just looking to clear their mortgage payment.  The downside is that most of the units are set farther back away from the ocean than you'll find in the TSs.  And no shuttle. 

Your best bet if you want a bargain is to rent at the last minute from a distressed owner.  Personally, I've never done it because that's too risky for my Type A personality. But given the state of the Maui rental market, you should be able to find some outstanding bargains out there.  Me? I'd offer the cost of MFs to several owners in a unit with the best view and see who takes my offer.


----------

